# A black 996 GT3 major correction



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys 

As well as looking after private customers cars we also have a lot of dealing with prestige car dealers, here is a porsche i did for amari supercars in preston,

here is the starter,

a loverly Porsche gt3,

this was in an absolute state to start with as you can see,



















with real bad holograms all over































































































































a lot of excess polish left in places



















and leafs in the engine










i started by snow foaming the car, i did this by using auto glym power max 2





































and i used auto smart g101 to get in all the nooks and crannies to remove any dirt or excess polish



















the car was then washed using a 2 bucket method and dodo juice sour power,



















i clayed the car using dodo juice gentle grey and dodo juice born slippy as a lube










after i rinsed the car off i looked around at the defects again!!
































































i then checked paint depths all around the car



















as you can see there were some indications of repair work all over the car,

i played around with a couple of pad and polish combos and then settled with a 3 stage method using

1st - green 3m cutting pad & 3m fast cut plus
2nd yellow 3m polishing pad & meguirs #83 duel action polish/cleaner
3rd yellow 3m polishing pad & dodo juice lime prime

a 50/50 of the progress




























i carried on working around the car using these combos,

BEFORE



















AFTER










BEFORE





































AFTER



















i then gave the car a quick foam using valet pro Ph neutral snow foam to remove all the dust created from the polishing stages,



















and then wax'd the car using dodo juice blue velvet and dressed the plastics and rubbers using chemical guys extreme shine dressing, tyre which were not done in the first couple of shots sorry but were done when i realised the error, they were done using auto smart highstyle,

widows were cleaned using auto glym fast glass

leather was cleaned and conditioned using the gliptone twins,

the wheels were wax'd using auto glym hd wax













































































































thanks for looking

Nic


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice recovery mate love the interior shots! :thumb:


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice work! Worst colour for interior though...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

That was soooo needed.
How the hell did it get that battered?
Nice save.
You get a few from that dealer fella, obviously a dealer that knows quality work.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice nic. did you used to work at Amari?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work fella


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation:thumb: Never ceases to amaze how people let there cars get in such a state . . .


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

Just think someone actually wanted that colour interior!!!! if you want brown it needs to be coco

top work though fella!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Lovely and superb work there - finish looks amazingly deep :thumb: :thumb:

(it's not a genuine GT3 though )


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great turn around that was a real mass super save


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice turnaround - that interior is awful though, brown leather and wood trim


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

superb turnaround


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice result!

A real satisfying difference as well by the looks of it. Good work.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Viper said:


> Lovely and superb work there - finish looks amazingly deep :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> (it's not a genuine GT3 though )


Well spotted fella. The tiny brakes give it away lol, amongst other things. :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Good work fella :thumb:. Just looked on there website :argie::argie::argie:
Theres some lovely motors there. Preston though ?? No offence to anyone from Preston, my missus is from there, but you wouldn't think it would be a place with a garage like that. If i win the lotto on Saturday though ill definitely be going through to have a look :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

The Porsche looks great, a huge difference before and after.


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

greta turnaround there mate and the lotus in the window is my dream car ill have the gt3 and that on the side please!11


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

SSB Ad said:


> greta turnaround there mate and the lotus in the window is my dream car ill have the gt3 and that on the side please!11


Lotus ?????


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thank you fella, appreciate the comments :thumb:



Maxym said:


> Nice work! Worst colour for interior though...


thanks mate, tell me about it :wall:



scottbt said:


> That was soooo needed.
> How the hell did it get that battered?
> Nice save.
> You get a few from that dealer fella, obviously a dealer that knows quality work.


thanks mate,

i do get a fair bit from him, not been there for a while though as he keeps trying to get me to train his valeters for free 



JPC said:


> Nice nic. did you used to work at Amari?


thanks mate,

i did a few years back when he first moved to preston, i used to stay behind after hours to practice my machine polishing skills, some use old bonnets i was using full ferrari's :buffer:

i remember when i left to set up pride & performance he was saying i was being stupid and that i would be cleaning larda's not lambo's, he's took it all back now :lol: and even tried getting me to go back full time but that won't be happening 



Viper said:


> Lovely and superb work there - finish looks amazingly deep :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> (it's not a genuine GT3 though )


thanks you

well spotted sir :thumb:



declanswan said:


> Good work fella :thumb:. Just looked on there website :argie::argie::argie:
> Theres some lovely motors there. Preston though ?? No offence to anyone from Preston, my missus is from there, but you wouldn't think it would be a place with a garage like that. If i win the lotto on Saturday though ill definitely be going through to have a look :thumb:


thanks mate,

haha preston aint that bad :lol:

town center has a little to be desired but if you go anyway out of it you head into nice areas :thumb:



SSB Ad said:


> greta turnaround there mate and the lotus in the window is my dream car ill have the gt3 and that on the side please!11


thanks mate, but that aint a lotus it is a lamborghini counthash :thumb:


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

markcoznottz said:


> Well spotted fella. The tiny brakes give it away lol, amongst other things. :thumb:


It was the engine that did it for me. I think it may be a "genuine" GT3 in that Porsche offered a factory fitted kit as an option in 01 after production of the real GT3 Mk 1 had ceased, and prior to the release of the GT3 Mk 2 in 2004. It may however have the x50 engine option which boosted power by 
20bhp. The only way to be sure is to have a look at the options sticker under the bonnet or in the car handbook.

Regardless, fantastic job.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the interior did it for me, i was under the impression that the GT's had proper race bucket seats?

or is that just the RS models?


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a carrera 4 with the aero kit just like mine, what did it for me was the ride hight, the graphics on the callipers are larger than stock and have been resprayed red, there is no role cage and that interior was not an option on the gt3's.......and should never have been an option haha. I thought my red leather interior was questionable haha.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> the interior did it for me, i was under the impression that the GT's had proper race bucket seats?
> 
> or is that just the RS models?


Looking at the Mk 1 that is presently being featured in 911 and Porsche World mag as a project car, it would appear to have the "sport" option leather seats which were availible on all 996, but they are certainly not the race buckets complete with harness that were fitted to the RS model.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Porscha said:


> Its a carrera 4 with the aero kit just like mine,


so if it a C4 and not a C4s doe that mean it is a normal size body and not a wide body one? i can never tell the difference unless they are next to each other :wall:


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> so if it a C4 and not a C4s doe that mean it is a normal size body and not a wide body one? i can never tell the difference unless they are next to each other :wall:


yes the GT3 is based on the C4 body shell, the C4S has wider rear arches like the turbo. The C4S has the vents in the rear bumper and the exhausts sit more within the bumper too 

Awesome car anyway and top job with the detail


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Cracking work Nick:thumb:


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Porscha said:


> yes the GT3 is based on the C4 body shell, the C4S has wider rear arches like the turbo. The C4S has the vents in the rear bumper and the exhausts sit more within the bumper too
> 
> Awesome car anyway and top job with the detail


Also has the red reflective strip between the rear lights which is unique to the C4S among 996, although all 911 from the 70s to the 993 had it.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Your welcome mate. Gave me a chance to show off just what an anorak I am.


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Good work mate. Some nice cars in Amari.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:

Properly hacked to almost death that one - Nice save 

Lotus? - Is it not a Lambo Countach?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



Norman said:


> Your welcome mate. Gave me a chance to show off just what an anorak I am.


:lol: at least you have knolage about somthing interesting, mines on vauxhall vectra's :wall:



Showshine said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> Properly hacked to almost death that one - Nice save
> 
> Lotus? - Is it not a Lambo Countach?


thanks mate :thumb:

it is indeed a lambo :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic work mate! :thumb: Really enjoying your write ups as well!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:

i did't think my wright ups were that good myself, :lol:


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous! Worked out very well.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic job mate, looks 100x better now :thumb: 

I guess Amari like you detailing there cars now


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Stunning Results ! Nice work there mate. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

yeah i do a fair few for amari these days :thumb:


----------



## RICKY-M-M (Dec 5, 2007)

Great transformation!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely job


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there, was this car due to be sold after the detail?

Looked in bad shape.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

yeah it was up for sale but it is still there and has been washed by his own valeters since :wall: so aint looking quite as nice as it was when i left it


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Viper said:


> Lovely and superb work there - finish looks amazingly deep :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> (it's not a genuine GT3 though )


First thing that came into my head aswell, pretty obvious if you know your Porsches! I'm maybe wrong but I'm sure the spacing of the GT3 letters on the back is too much aswell...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

In fact, just looked again and the spacing between the letters is definitely too much!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Real GT3 or no some nice work there mate.

Gav


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks gav :thumb:


----------

